# flatsets



## beagle (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been useing dirthole sets exclusivly for *****, fox, cats and yotes. Latly though I have thought about perhaps trying some different sets, mixing it up some. I've heard flatsets mentioned, can anybody briefly descibe this set to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Look at it this way. A flat set is a dirthole set without the dirthole. Instead of the dirthole being the visual attractor you can use a medium sized rock, chunk of wood, cow chip, piece of bone, ect...

Everything is the same except for the visual attractor.


----------

